# NCR, Bulacan, Rizal, Cavite, Laguna placed under ECQ from March 29 to April 4 "Update"



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Here it comes:*

The OCTA Research team on Saturday urged the government to declare a stricter modified enhanced community quarantine (MECQ) amid the surge in COVID-19 cases, after the country posted a record high of more than 9,000 infections on Friday.

advertisement

"The stand of the OCTA Research team is that we should consider already a might tighter restriction like in MECQ, like what we did last year," UP OCTA Research Team's Dr. Butch Ong said at the Laging Handa briefing.

"Because a two week MECQ slowed it down last year, and I think it will slow down the increase this year as well. And then we can open up the economy after," Ong added.

Ong said that as of Saturday, the COVID-19 reproduction number is at 1.94 from 2.04, adding that they still stand with their projection of 11,000 new COVID-19 cases daily by the end of March.

Ong said that if localized lockdowns are maintained but with only 0.01 change in the reproduction number, improvements may be seen in 10 weeks, which is too long for healthcare workers.

The Department of Health (DOH) has said the bed capacity of big hospitals in Metro Manila for COVID-19 patients has already reached a “high risk” level.

"It is really an increase that is already challenging our healthcare system," Ong commented.

"Our NCR plus GCQ bubble, if we maintain it, it could take longer for us to see a sudden decrease. Perhaps now we should consider a tighter restriction," Ong said, in contrast to Dr. Guido David's previous statement that an ECQ or MECQ was not necessary, and that the bubble was "so far" working.

Ong said the number of new cases significantly decreased within the next four months after MECQ was implemented last year.

"Perhaps now we might need a time out and we might need an MECQ again for two weeks. This is the stand of the OCTA Research in our discussions for the last few days," Ong said. *-MDM, GMA News

GMA News Link*


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Cavite Governor has announced notification of ECQ for NCR Plus effective 28 Mar - 4 Apr.. 

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*NCR, Bulacan, Rizal, Cavite, Laguna placed under ECQ from March 29 to April 4*

The National Capital Region and neighboring areas were placed under the stricter enhanced community quarantine (ECQ) anew following the spike in the number of new coronavirus disease 2019 (COVID-19) cases.


In a live briefing, presidential spokesperson Harry Roque said NCR, Bulacan, Cavite, Laguna, and Rizal — designated as the “National Capital Region Plus” — will be placed under ECQ starting midnight March 29 until Sunday, April 4.

Meanwhile, essential and priority construction projects will be allowed under guidelines to be issued by the Department of Public Works and Highways.

According to Roque, all mass gatherings, including religious gatherings that were previously allowed to up to 10% capacity, are now prohibited.

?Meanwhile, minors, senior citizens, pregnant women, and those with immunodeficiency and co-morbidities are not allowed to go out.

Roque said the curfew was also extended from 6 p.m. to 5 a.m.

However, authorized persons outside of residence, workers, cargo vehicles, and public transportation are not restricted by the curfew. However, they must present identification cards to authorities.

The presidential spokesperson maintained that a travel pass is not needed.

Meanwhile, malls will remain open for essential stores such as groceries, pharmacies, and hardware stores.

Restaurants will also remain open for take-out and delivery.

“Kahit ano pong dine-in, miski al fresco, hindi na po puwede,” he said.
[All dine-ins, including al fresco, are no longer allowed.]

The Philippine government earlier placed the NCR Plus under a stricter community quarantine bubble that was expected to run from March 22 to April 4. However, the Philippines on Friday reported an all-time high of 9,838 new COVID-19 cases. On Saturday, active cases reached a 2021 record high of 118,122, as 9,595 new infections brought the total tally to 712,442.

The OCTA Research Group projected 740,000 cases by the end of March
It earlier said the Philippines could see 11,000 new COVID-19 cases daily by the end of March.* — DVM/JST, GMA News*


GMA Link


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Lockdown rules already began, wife and sister went to the Cemetary as it is the late mothers birthday, soldiers already arriving at 07.30 to break uo more than 10 people gatherings, 3 burials today , checkpoints also inplace ready for tomorrow, barangay loudspeaker vans a tricycle patrols announcing the lockdown rules. Back to the odd and even days when allowed to go shopping etc.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Until the stupid wake up to themselves or die nothing will change. Perpetual darkness looms?

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For over a year we have been in many levels of lockdowns here in our province, caution always from us including visits to family, back streets and hardly any masks etc. A week ago the better half's niece (nurse tested every 2 weeks) proved to be C-19 positive but asymptomatic, so at some stage over that one week interlude she became positive and likely spread the problem throughout their community. She lives with mum and dad who run a sari store, she also serves the public when not at work, no masks there but a plastic screen between the punters, now the store is closed since last Monday while the direct family, relatives and friends await their test results,,,,,, a 72 hour agony!

Mum and dad are going stir crazy with nothing to do,,,,, chill and relax, enjoy the income losses and perhaps advise the invincible that a mask will help. I'll follow up when the test results come in,,,,,, already 84 hours waiting, fingers crossed today.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Good news for us, family and all around immediate Barangay tested negative and can get about their lives now, hopefully taking more notice of health directives.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

I have almost had enough of this. Thinking about going to the US and getting a vaccine and hanging out there until this blows over here in the PI. Just waiting to see the infections drop in the US and also need to get my 13a converted from probationary to permanent in June and then maybe adios for me.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Zep said:


> I have almost had enough of this. Thinking about going to the US and getting a vaccine and hanging out there until this blows over here in the PI. Just waiting to see the infections drop in the US and also need to get my 13a converted from probationary to permanent in June and then maybe adios for me.


If you miss those annual check ins from Jan - end of Feb they'll fine you and it adds up, I was gone for 3 years and wasn't aware of this and sure enough my bill grand total came up to 14,000 pesos can you believe that! 

I'm with you though, this lock down and these constant extensions plus the curfew are depressing and I see my 16 year old son also depressed, good thing we have a strong internet and smart TV to keep us some what entertained but I miss the pool resorts and the larger malls much further from us same with some better restaurants, I'm stuck with the same ole stuff in our area.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Zep said:


> I have almost had enough of this. Thinking about going to the US and getting a vaccine and hanging out there until this blows over here in the PI. Just waiting to see the infections drop in the US and also need to get my 13a converted from probationary to permanent in June and then maybe adios for me.


We are in the UK at present, left the Philippines last July. Initially wanted to return at the first possibility but talking with friends here in the UK in the same situation the subject came up about if you should fall ill, not covid related, we all have been vaccinated. What are the chances of dying in the tricycle driving around looking for a hospital bed. Something to think about.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> We are in the UK at present, left the Philippines last July. Initially wanted to return at the first possibility but talking with friends here in the UK in the same situation the subject came up about if you should fall ill, not covid related, we all have been vaccinated. What are the chances of dying in the tricycle driving around looking for a hospital bed. Something to think about.


I understand your concerns for sure Gary and don't blame you and thanks for explaining, I was wondering what was holding you back; and for sure you'll be holding the chest and can't breath stuck in traffic, the trike driver is waving his hands honking his horn (I've seen that more than once ).

Are you going to be like a "Snow Bird" travel here during the cooler months and then go back to the UK for summer?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> If you miss those annual check ins from Jan - end of Feb they'll fine you and it adds up, I was gone for 3 years and wasn't aware of this and sure enough my bill grand total came up to 14,000 pesos can you believe that!
> 
> I'm with you though, this lock down and these constant extensions plus the curfew are depressing and I see my 16 year old son also depressed, good thing we have a strong internet and smart TV to keep us some what entertained but I miss the pool resorts and the larger malls much further from us same with some better restaurants, I'm stuck with the same ole stuff in our area.


 The Immigration website says you have 30 days upon return to file Annual Report!

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The Immigration website says you have 30 days upon return to file Annual Report!
> 
> Chuck


That's good news actually I think? I was gone for 3 years and within one week went to Immigration and they fined me 14,000 pesos and I tried to show them my arrival stamp they didn't want to look at it, they just wanted 3 years worth of fees.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> Are you going to be like a "Snow Bird" travel here during the cooler months and then go back to the UK for summer?


That was the plan pre covid. Arrived September 2019 to return to the UK May 2020. Lockdown flights cancelled etc. Farther passed in July so went home to return 31st December, flights cancelled lockdown etc. International flights banned until 15 th May so waiting for Phils to ooen up.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gary D said:


> We are in the UK at present, left the Philippines last July. Initially wanted to return at the first possibility but talking with friends here in the UK in the same situation the subject came up about if you should fall ill, not covid related, we all have been vaccinated. What are the chances of dying in the tricycle driving around looking for a hospital bed. Something to think about.


Close PI relative died (non covid related) a couple months ago which makes me at least re-think if not the Philippine for that reason, at least not where we were going to live there.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Two-week ECQ not enough as hospitals still overwhelmed, doctors say*

So here's the set up again as we are nearing the end of the month.

GMA News Link


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Duque favors extended MECQ*
GMA News Link

I feel it coming, another extension of this quarantine, lock down and curfew.

My adopted son lost his job in Manila and so now he may end up coming back to our Municipality, another family member also lost his job and he's back here already.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I feel for you Mark and your/my family here too but I also see the ignorance by many that perpetuate this problem and it has to stop with them, what happened to people power? I know different decade but if this country wants to get back on track many other countries also people need to hear and abide by the scientists and gov health recommendations or it could be years before we can go on unrestricted holidays or the unemployed find work etc. We are only GECQ here but the numbers are rising so probably our turn next? Back to 12 months ago? For another year or two? 
I've said this before but will again. "stupid is as stupid does".

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

This pandemic in my view will not be going away in the very near future !
Why? Because of the pure arrogance of those that refuse to wear face masks ! We went to south Supermarket yesterday by tricycle i couldnt sit inside with my wife had to sit behind the driver !
And from our house i counted 25 people not wearing masks ! On Saturday afternoon i put the rubbish bin out wearing a mask !and the Barangay patrol stopped and asked me where i lived ! Rarely do we see the Barangay patrol which is why people dont bother wearing masks !
But i must say this we had our vaccination recently which was a very well setup process top marks to all those front liners ! If only others used their brains !


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> This pandemic in my view will not be going away in the very near future !
> Why? Because of the pure arrogance of those that refuse to wear face masks ! We went to south Supermarket yesterday by tricycle i couldnt sit inside with my wife had to sit behind the driver !
> And from our house i counted 25 people not wearing masks ! On Saturday afternoon i put the rubbish bin out wearing a mask !and the Barangay patrol stopped and asked me where i lived ! Rarely do we see the Barangay patrol which is why people dont bother wearing masks !
> But i must say this we had our vaccination recently which was a very well setup process top marks to all those front liners ! If only others used their brains !


I'm noticing the same thing in our area today, people not wearing the mask and of course that ridiculous requirement for the face shield, it's become a new ugly hat requirement. 

The Police or Barangay do make an occasional apprehension and it's done all at once to get people back in line and now I'll bet it will get extended, the two warnings are out there just like what happened last time and tomorrow they'll make that decision... man I've had enough, I don't mind the mask but the face shield "COME ON" it has to go!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Duterte extends MECQ in NCR Plus until May 14, 2021*

President Rodrigo Duterte has extended the modified enhanced community quarantine (MECQ) in the National Capital Region and the adjacent provinces of Bulacan, Rizal, Cavite, and Laguna or the NCR Plus bubble until May 14, 2021.

In a public address on Wednesday night, Duterte said the City of Santiago and Quirino and Abra will also be under MECQ from May 1 to May 31, 2021.

Meanwhile, the following areas will be placed under the less strict general community quarantine from May 1 to 31:


Apayao
Baguio City
Benguet
Ifugao
Kalinga
Mountain Province
Cagayan
Isabela
Nueva Vizcaya
Batangas
Quezon
Tacloban City
Iligan City
Davao City
Lanao del Sur
The rest of the country, on the other hand, will remain under modified GCQ.

GMA News Link


----------

